# Gen 2 Essential Toolkit



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey everyone. Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I was just wondering what the most common socket/wrench sizes the gen 2 Cruze uses. I'm visiting my folks and I have all of my tools here so I was going to throw together a small toolbox to take back with me when I head back. I just don't have space at my apartment to take Everything you know?

I know that's a super broad question but I'd imagine those here that have been servicing their cars a while probably have seen some common sizes. Any other common suggestions are welcome! 

Thanks!


----------



## tarlyncladdath (Apr 10, 2019)

I dont know alot but the ones I used when messing with seats, battery, and head unit were 10mm on the battery....7mm on the head unit, and T50 Torx for the seat bolts.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

13, 14, 15 and maybe 17 are pretty common sizes. And screw drivers.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks! So it sounds like GM is mostly metric with this car? I won't even bother with standard sizes if that's the case which will help a lot.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Thanks! So it sounds like GM is mostly metric with this car? I won't even bother with standard sizes if that's the case which will help a lot.


8, 10, 13 and 15mm are very common sizes for GM. I think they do a great job of minimizing the number of sizes they use. 

I'm pretty sure everything is metric nowadays. Altho there are a few sizes that are near perfect fits for SAE tools: 19mm and ¾" are nearly indistinguishable. (Which explains why I was oblivious to the change in GM lug nuts from SAE to metric  ) 

Take all the tools you can carry. And that still won't be enough  But the more stuff you have, the fewer trips back to Mom and Dad's house you'll be making.

Doug

.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

7, 8, 10, 14, 17, long necked flat and phillips, 14mm spark plug socket, those should be able to accomplish most of the things you'd like to do.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Throw in a few Torx bits too. I've run into a few on the Cruze, but they were more common on the Gen 1.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Metric has been the standard since 81. Although I thiink the heavy duty stuff still uses SAE. 


So basically a complete socket set. torx and screw drivers. Ratchets and extentions. 

If you really wanna be prepared. Floor jack. Air tools. Diagnostic scanner. Test light. yada yada.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

T50, T30, and smaller for the trim screws, E-Torx sockets for the engine,


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks y'all, washed and vacuumed the car today and got my mobile toolkit in place and ready! Fits like a glove and I still have room for groceries haha.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One thing that would come in very handy is tire plugs and a 12v tire pump. For flat tires. Instead of running it till the tire shreds off and damages the rim.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Stop off at Harbor Freight and make up ( cheap ) a tool kit you can carry in the trunk. Their tools are fairly good quality and guaranteed for life. A guy at the check out said if you have a problem with one of their tools, just bring it back for an exchange - you don't even need to show a receipt.

I can't believe some of their prices. I bought a 4-bit combination screwdriver for $1.99 .


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Tools? I don't need no stinking tools!

117,000 miles on my '17 Hatch, and not a single problem that needs fixing yet! lol


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Tools? I don't need no stinking tools!
> 
> 117,000 miles on my '17 Hatch, and not a single problem that needs fixing yet! lol


Wish I could say that. 

Mine is starting to become non operational. NO REMOTE DETECTED.

J posted a TSB on the matter.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Good idea! 
I like to carry a small set of basic tools when I do a long road trip just in case. I have had to stop more than a few times in the past to do minor jobs on the road and sometimes I had to buy tools to make the repair.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> UpstateNYBill said:
> 
> 
> > Tools? I don't need no stinking tools!
> ...


But a tool kit on the road wouldn't allow you to fix that issue. **** you couldn't even diagnose that issue without a scan tool and access to GM service information.

Gen2s are proving to be good reliable little cars. I think 99.44% of people would do more harm than good to their car by carrying a tool kit.


But for Gen2 a kit with an assortment of ratchets, socket universal joint, socket extensions, #2 Phillips, 3/16" slotted screwdrivers, 5.5, 7, 8, 10,11,13-19mm sockets, T15, T20, T30 torx, regular slip joint and needle nose pliers, should allow a normal person to do any conceivable maintenance, and a huge percentage of repairs, skipping out really only on driveline and major suspension components.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> But a tool kit on the road wouldn't allow you to fix that issue. **** you couldn't even diagnose that issue without a scan tool and access to GM service information.
> 
> Gen2s are proving to be good reliable little cars. I think 99.44% of people would do more harm than good to their car by carrying a tool kit.
> 
> ...


If I walk away from the car for about 15 minutes after it throws it's tantrum and honks the horn and all that BS. It works again. 

Just a slight minor inconvenience. LOL.

The only time it's happened is getting gas.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> The only time it's happened is getting gas.


Stop getting gas....


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha problem solved right!? 

Yeah I'm not trying to rebuild my car on the highway, I just want to be able to change my oil, change my brake pads, replace my filters, etc. I'm under warranty still for a while so anything major and it's going straight to the dealer anyway. 

I just feel better about having a good idea of her health before I take it anywhere. This will give me that peace of mind ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Being a retired mechanic. I usually fixed anything that might need fixing before road trip. No tools necessary on such trips.

Today's cars makes it a little tougher though.


----------



## navalavi8or (Mar 17, 2019)

E12 for for about every fastener on the engine.



Iamantman said:


> Hey everyone. Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I was just wondering what the most common socket/wrench sizes the gen 2 Cruze uses. I'm visiting my folks and I have all of my tools here so I was going to throw together a small toolbox to take back with me when I head back. I just don't have space at my apartment to take Everything you know?
> 
> I know that's a super broad question but I'd imagine those here that have been servicing their cars a while probably have seen some common sizes. Any other common suggestions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

navalavi8or said:


> E12 for for about every fastener on the engine.


Not on the LE2 used in gen2


----------



## DmaxMaverick (Jun 29, 2014)

If the car complains, you'll want to be able to hear where it hurts. Add an inexpensive OBDII reader (ELM327), have the Torque or Torque Pro app loaded on your smart phone, and verify it works. The app will work absent of cell service, but you won't be able to install it without. Murphy will ensure the tools you need will be the one you omitted or forgot, and you won't have cell service at that moment.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

DmaxMaverick said:


> If the car complains, you'll want to be able to hear where it hurts. Add an inexpensive OBDII reader (ELM327), have the Torque or Torque Pro app loaded on your smart phone, and verify it works. The app will work absent of cell service, but you won't be able to install it without. Murphy will ensure the tools you need will be the one you omitted or forgot, and you won't have cell service at that moment.


Haha **** that Murphy. Yeah I think my code reader will probably be the most valuable tool I have honestly. 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

